# Quick Genie Go Question



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

My genie go is currently hard wired straight to the router and everything works great.


I want to relocate to a room without my router.


Can someone remind me, how can I hook it to my HR24?

1) Green label splitter and hook coax a) HR24 and b) to genie go
2) Ethernet wire from HR24 to Genie go
3) Other


Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If it's a GenieGo 2, you can split the coax going to the HR24 and connect the GG2 on the other leg.

If it's a GenieGo 1, you must connect it CAT-5 (ethernet), but you can't connect it to the HR24. It has to go to your router, or into a switch connected to your router.

Curious, why you need to move the GenieGo at all? If it's working fine connected to your router, why not just leave it that way?


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> If it's a GenieGo 2, you can split the coax going to the HR24 and connect the GG2 on the other leg.
> 
> If it's a GenieGo 1, you must connect it CAT-5 (ethernet), but you can't connect it to the HR24. It has to go to your router, or into a switch connected to your router.
> 
> Curious, why you need to move the GenieGo at all? If it's working fine connected to your router, why not just leave it that way?


I have a GenieGo 1.

I had been interested in an Apple Time Capsule Router. 
Despite every other router typically has 4 output ports, the Apple has 3.

My slingbox and another can't unplug device take up two ports, and my Directv DECA and GenieGo take up the other two.
I think a wireless DECA may be out there, but, I thought just moving the GenieGo would be the easiest and require nothing new.

I know I could solve this by buying a switch and worst case splitting one port into a switch then going to the DECA and GenieGo... but I had seen different installation literature online on the GenieGo with a splitter, but I wasn't aware that it's only for the 1st gen.

Can I plug in via ethernet to the non-DVR, my old H24?

I haven't messed with the ethernet in the back of the HR24 in years, originally I got it before the DECA was available through my installer, and I discovered if you plugged anything into the port it would disable MRV, I'm guessing that's the case still to why the Genie go won't work?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A cheap Ethernet switch (~$10) would solve the loss of ports issue.

For the price of a Time Capsule you could buy a good sized USB drive, a fast Wi-fi router with NAS and shared printer functionality and a second USB drive to back it all up to.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Plugging anything into the DIRECTV receiver Ethernet jack(s) disables DECA.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

harsh said:


> Plugging anything into the DIRECTV receiver Ethernet jack(s) disables DECA.


Thanks for the confirmation.

Can you plug into a new HR44 Genie, or does that disable the DECA in the same way as the HR24?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

StangGT909 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Can you plug into a new HR44 Genie, or does that disable the DECA in the same way as the HR24?


It may work but I wouldn't use it as a source for GG. Get a small switch.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

StangGT909 said:


> Can you plug into a new HR44 Genie, or does that disable the DECA in the same way as the HR24?


The goal should be to keep as much traffic off of the DECA cloud as possible so the ideal situation is to place the GG on the same switch as the CCK or at least on a switched Ethernet leg. While encoding with the GG1 doesn't put much load on the LAN, downloading can be a little more of a stress test.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. If I go that route I'll pick up a switch

I Dont use the genie go a ton and when I do a generally set the stuff to do the transcoding over night so speed of that device isn't a big deal. Thanks for clarifying though that I can't just plug into the dvr


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> For the price of a Time Capsule you could buy a good sized USB drive, a fast Wi-fi router with NAS and shared printer functionality and a second USB drive to back it all up to.


but none of that will play "nicely" if you have an Apple ecosystem. I also have the time capsule and is really child's play backing up my Mac


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> The goal should be to keep as much traffic off of the DECA cloud as possible so the ideal situation is to place the GG on the same switch as the CCK or at least on a switched Ethernet leg. While encoding with the GG1 doesn't put much load on the LAN, downloading can be a little more of a stress test.


The majority of the GG traffic will be from the DECA cloud in transcoding. Only a small minority will be internet traffic.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> The majority of the GG traffic will be from the DECA cloud in transcoding. Only a small minority will be internet traffic.


I was speaking of the traffic generated by the process of downloading to the device.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> I was speaking of the traffic generated by the process of downloading to the device.


So if it's on Ethernet, there's an equal amount on the DECA cloud.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

GenieGo works amazing for me, I just really only use it when I go on trips. 
Kind of on the fence on some of the technology purchases, but wanted to do my research ahead of time. 

In regards to the time capsule, I agree with Peds48, reason for getting it is it just would play nice with my macbook and other devices. Not that you couldn't get it to work with a standard router and hard drive, but I was looking for the apple version for best compatibilty and it sounds pretty cool that the wife and my laptop could back up in the back ground automatically. Who knows, for all I know in September they could update it again and add a 4th port, you never know...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Airports Extremes and Time Capsules gets updated every 2 to 3 years. The new one has been out for almost a year, so there is at least one more year before we get to se a new one


----------

